# Peloponnese(Greece) anyone?



## nickoff

A few years ago whilst on holiday in Crete we read an article by John Humphries (he of Mastermind fame) extolling the Pelponnese region of Greece. He was saying that it's one of his favourite holiday destinations and of coarse the photographs made it look very inviting. The Good Lady Bill and me have often said that "one day-----". Well that day is slowly approaching as the Mrs. ritires in November and so we should be able to find the time to travel more in the van :laugh: Now as you can appreciate it will be over a years time before we can set off but I'm starting to put out feelers with regards to routes to take, time required, do's and don'ts, places to visit etc. Bill likes old buildings etc whilst I prefer natural settings, forest, sea views etc. We are seasoned travellers in the motor home, both here and abroad although no more than a couple of weeks at a time.Any pointers, tips and information would be most welcome.
P.S. I realise that July-August maybe won't be the best time to go, weather wise.

Nick.


----------



## Lesleykh

Lots of people on here have been and love it there. Take a look at our trip there on our blog: http://charliedogcametoo.blogspot.co.uk/2010/12/greece-1-around-thessaloniki.html

There are 5 entries for Greece in total on our blog in Dec and Jan.

Lesley


----------



## nicholsong

Peejay is a bit of an expert, so look at his blog and his map of camping spots. 

I mainly know it from sailing, so mostly the coast, but there are some great places. Excellent for wildcamping, but there are some campsites but mostly seem to be open for a limited season.

Any information on costs which is not very current will have to be upped by 10-20% due to some recent and upcoming tax rises.

If you want further info on the East Peloponese coast just ask.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Some existing threads here Nick.

http://www.motorhomeowners.com/post/greece-revisited-8324170?highlight=greece&pid=1294079568

http://www.motorhomeowners.com/post...winter-2016-8341836?highlight=greece&trail=25

http://www.motorhomeowners.com/post/greeceturkey-trip-2013-6763810?highlight=greece&pid=1281604466

http://www.motorhomeowners.com/post/greece-7494394?highlight=greece&pid=1287849205

http://www.motorhomeowners.com/post/greece-stoppovers-map-6781888?highlight=greece&pid=1281754111


----------



## nicholsong

Kev

It is Nick(OP) who is asking not me.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nicholsong said:


> Kev
> 
> It is Nick(OP) who is asking not me.
> 
> Geoff


Ah, I just typed the post and looked up saw the Geoff Signature and made it more personal.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Sorted.


----------



## Don Madge

Hi Nick,

This will keep you busy for quite a while. Some info is a bit dated but it will give you some ideas.

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/27/30/

Don


----------



## peejay

Hi Nick,

We've been travelling to Greece with the motorhome for quite a few years now.

Its a big subject, far too much to document here all in one go, what I would recommend is you go into the Greece touring forum and spend a while looking back through posts on there and maybe come back with some more specific questions on routes, which ferries or overland travel, camping on board etc etc.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/136-greece-touring/

Another excellent resource is the Magbaz website, loads of info there as well...

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/27/30/

Be delighted to help you out further if I can. :smile2:

Pete


----------



## peejay

Don beat me to it with the magbaz link. :lol:


Pete


----------



## nickoff

Thanks all, some good info on here. I'll be checking out the links over the next few days/weeks. As mentioned in my original post we won't be going for awhile yet so no doubt there will be more questions.

Nick.


----------



## nickoff

peejay said:


> Hi Nick,
> 
> We've been travelling to Greece with the motorhome for quite a few years now.
> 
> Its a big subject, far too much to document here all in one go, what I would recommend is you go into the Greece touring forum and spend a while looking back through posts on there and maybe come back with some more specific questions on routes, which ferries or overland travel, camping on board etc etc.
> 
> http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/136-greece-touring/
> 
> Another excellent resource is the Magbaz website, loads of info there as well...
> 
> http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/27/30/
> 
> Be delighted to help you out further if I can. :smile2:
> 
> Pete


Thanks Pete. I've been taking a look at your links. Very interesting. I particularly like your stopover link. Will be taking a long hard look at it in the near future.

Nick.


----------



## peejay

You are very welcome to use the map on your travels Nick, that's what its for. :smile2:


Give me a shout nearer the date and I should be able to send you some POI's of the map if you use a TomTom or Garmin satnav.


Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Don't forget poi edit if you need a different format.


----------



## nickoff

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Don't forget poi edit if you need a different format.


How do I go on about that? My satnav is a TomTom and my computer is an Apple.

Nick.


----------



## peejay

Kev is just trying to confuse you. :smile:


If you have a TomTom then no need for a different format, I have Tomtom .ov2 pois for the map as mentioned.


If you use Maps.me I also have the pushpins for that as well. :wink:


Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

nickoff said:


> How do I go on about that? My satnav is a TomTom and my computer is an Apple.
> 
> Nick.


Me no not at all, just didn't know what was being used, and many forget you can convert POIs into other formats.


----------



## nickoff

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Don't forget poi edit if you need a different format.


By the way Kev I sent you a pm last night.

Nick.


----------



## nickoff

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Some existing threads here Nick.
> 
> http://www.motorhomeowners.com/post/greece-revisited-8324170?highlight=greece&pid=1294079568
> 
> http://www.motorhomeowners.com/post...winter-2016-8341836?highlight=greece&trail=25
> 
> http://www.motorhomeowners.com/post/greeceturkey-trip-2013-6763810?highlight=greece&pid=1281604466
> 
> http://www.motorhomeowners.com/post/greece-7494394?highlight=greece&pid=1287849205
> 
> http://www.motorhomeowners.com/post/greece-stoppovers-map-6781888?highlight=greece&pid=1281754111


I've been trying to join motorhomeowners for the past couple of days without any luck.:frown2: I've filled out all the relevant bits on the forum and then it tells me that they have sent me a confirmation email to verify who I am. So far nothing has turned up in my inbox, or junk, This has now happened 4 times. If anyone can give the owner a nudge I would appreciate it. Ta.

Nick.


----------



## peejay

Nick,


Are you trying to join with the same username as on here? If so, I can try and contact Ross the owner and hopefully he can sort it.


Pete


----------



## nickoff

peejay said:


> Nick,
> 
> Are you trying to join with the same username as on here? If so, I can try and contact Ross the owner and hopefully he can sort it.
> 
> Pete


Yes Pete thanks. (nickoff)
Nick.


----------



## peejay

Nick,

I've just had a look over there and it's showing you as the newest member, look at the bottom of the att'd page.


Might be worth trying to post on there first before I try and get hold of Ross the owner.


PM me if you still get no joy


Pete


----------



## nickoff

peejay said:


> Nick,
> 
> I've just had a look over there and it's showing you as the newest member, look at the bottom of the att'd page.
> 
> Might be worth trying to post on there first before I try and get hold of Ross the owner.
> 
> PM me if you still get no joy
> 
> Pete


PM sent.


----------



## nickoff

Sorry mate, just got sorted. For some reason it was not working on my desktop but have gone back to my iPad and now all is well. 
Thanks for your efforts. Nick.


----------

